# Cubeservice ist das letzte.



## jamaikaman80 (17. Februar 2012)

Hallo, habe mal eine kurze Frage.
Mein Händler hat mir vor 4Wochen auf Garantie einen neuen Rahmen bestellt. Er wurde auch umgebaut und danach fing alles an. 
Ich habe das Rad Freitags abgeholt und bin den darauf folgenden Sonntag eine kleine Runde, leichtes Gelände gefahren. Während der Fahrt bemerkte ich das sich meine Talas verabschiedet, also am Montag wieder zum Händler, der mir darauf hin sagte das er die Gabel an Fox senden muss. In der selben Woche bin ich am Freitag wieder zum Händler, wegen einer anderen Sache, als mich ein Mitarbeiter ansprach und mir ein Video zeigte. Mein Bike war wieder vollständig, an dieser Stelle, TOP Service von Fox, 4 Tage inkl. Versand und zurück kam eine funktonierende Gabel. Aber nun zum eigentlichen Inhalt des Videos, beim einfedern knarzte mein Rad wie verrückt, wie gesagt, bin ca.40 km mit dem Bike gefahren. Also musste das komplette Rad zu Cube gesendet werden. Gestern, nach sage und schreibe, 3.5 Wochen kam mein Rad wieder an, mit dem Hinweis das ein Zug und das Hinterad getauscht wurde, was auch immer das mit dem knarzen zu tun hatte.
Aber die eigentliche Frechheit kommt ja erst. Ich bin mit dem Rad ca. 900 km gefahren, dementsprechend sehen die Teile auch aus. Mache es mindestens nach jeder zweiten Fahrt gründlich sauber. Das Hinterrad, welches Cube verbaut hat, hat mindestens das doppelte runter. Es wurde nur grob gereinigt, die Aufkleber lösen sich ab, ein Stück ist komplett abgerissen, der Reifen wurde falsch montiert, das Ventil steht schräg und es wurde auch kein neues Käppchen aufgesetzt und die Nabe quietscht. Meine eigentliche Frage ist, dürfen die mir ein gebrauchtes Teil einbauen? Welches dann auch noch in einem schlechterem Zustand ist als meins? 
Hoffe das es auch ein paar Cube Mitarbeiter lesen und sich dazu mal äußern, da die Emails ja in der Regel auch erst nach 3 Wochen beantwortet werden. Auf jeden Fall war das mein letztes Cube, ach ja, es handelt sich um ein AMS Race 130 aus 2011, also  kein Einsteigerbike, ich würde sagen gute Mittelklasse, von der man einiges erwarten dürfte. 
Jetzt reicht es aber auch, hoffe das ich einlast vernünftige Antworten bekomme.


----------



## [email protected] (17. Februar 2012)

Hallo jamaikaman80,

es tut uns leid das du unzufrieden bist und damit geben wir uns natürlich nicht zufrieden. Ich werde der Sache sofort nachgehen und eine zufriednestellende Lösung für dich erarbeiten. Bitte kontaktiere deinen Händler. Dieser wird heute noch von uns über unsere weitere Vorgehensweise informiert. Wir verstehen das du momentan nciht zufrieden bist und hoffen das du mit unserer Lösung doch wieder etwas Freude an deinem Cube Rad hast. Falls du noch weitere Fragen hast kannst du mich gerne per pm kontaktieren.
Wir danken für deine Verständnis.

mfg

Sebastian Förth
  Team Cube


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jamaikaman80 (17. Februar 2012)

Ja dann lasse ich mich mal überraschen. Wenn alles so läuft wie es sein sollte, werde ich das natürlich auch hier schreiben.


----------



## LittleBoomer (17. Februar 2012)

ich werd verrückt. Da meldet sich tatsächlich ein Cube-Mitarbeiter.
Wo wart Ihr all die Jahre ?

Aber ich finds gut. 

Hoffe es bleibt keine Eintagsfliege !


----------



## Cortina (17. Februar 2012)

*Jepp für die Aktion von Sebastian gibts ein*


----------



## kaktusflo (17. Februar 2012)

Da bin ich mal gespannt was Cube hier unternimmt! Halt uns auf dem laufenden!


----------



## rosso19842 (18. Februar 2012)

hi

wollte auch mal was dazu sagen!habe vor 4 wochen festgestellt das mein sting rahmen defekt ist!mein händler hat cube kontaktiert und 2,5 wochen später hat er endlich eine mail bekommen.so jetzt haben wir am dienstag wieder zurück geschrieben und bis jetzt wieder keine antwort:-(!ich frage mich auch was daran so schwer ist das abzuwickeln!ich arbeite als kfz-mechaniker und wenn ein kunde eine rekla hat dann bekommt er es sofort gemacht!das ist doch ehrensache das man für sein zeug gerade steht!ich würde schon gerne mal wieder fahren.bin mal gespannt wie lange das noch dauern soll!!


----------



## rosso19842 (18. Februar 2012)

ach ja!im oberen text sieht man das eine rekla auch viel schneller ablaufen kann(FOX).das nenn ich einen guten service!


----------



## jamaikaman80 (18. Februar 2012)

Nachdem ich hier meinem Unmut freien Lauf gelassen habe, ging alles relativ schnell. Der Aussendienstmitarbeiter hat sich gestern sofort bei meinem Händler gemeldet und kümmert sich jetzt um eine Lösung. Sobald ich was gehört habe oder sich etwas anderes getan hat, melde ich mich nochmal dazu. Ist halt nur schade das es erst so laufen musste, hätte man auch anders regeln können.


----------



## rosso19842 (18. Februar 2012)

ja versteh ich auch nicht das dann auf einmal geht!kundenzufriedenheit ist doch wohl das wichtigste für eine firma wie cube!bin mal gespannt ob jetzt meine rekla auch mal über die bühne geht!


----------



## Sirrah73 (19. Februar 2012)

Eh ... da hat sich jemand von Cube gemeldet ? Ist ja nen Ding. Find ich gut. 

Aber um hier auch eine Story beizusteuern. Beim Kauf meines Stereos sollte auch das Muddy Board bei. Der Händler der mir das stereo verkauft hatte, hatte keins vorrätig. Bestellt hat er es bei Cube (angeblich) ... dann folgte Wochen über Wochen: Cube schickt nichts, cube meldet sich nicht. Blablabla ... Ich habe dann mal selber bei Cube angerufen. Fazit: Die wussten von keiner Bestellung meines Händlers und haben das Board am Folgetag zum Händler geschickt (Der sollte es ja schließlich bezahlen, das Board war ja ein Goody zum Stereo). Den Service fand ich gut.

Jamaikaman: Drück die Daumen, dass Du bald ganz viel Spaß mit Deinem AMS hast. Ist nen gutes Rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jamaikaman80 (20. Februar 2012)

Wenn Cube alles so hält wie sie es im Moment verprechen, dann ist das auch eine sehr kulante und auch in meinen Augen sehr Gute Lösung. Es wird sich alles noch im Laufe dieser oder aber spätestens im Laufe der nächsten Woche klären. Gut ist aber das sie sich jetzt um eine vernünftige Einigung bemühen.


----------



## rosso19842 (20. Februar 2012)

das hört sich gut an!hoff echt das die sich auch bei mir melden!!


----------



## rosso19842 (21. Februar 2012)

so wieder eine woche und cube hat sich wieder nicht gemeldet!echt zum kotzen!!!


----------



## jamaikaman80 (21. Februar 2012)

Hast du mal dort angerufen? Geht unter Umständen schneller, mein Händler meinte das die letztens Serverprobleme hatten. Dauert dann halt bis die alles abgearbeitet haben.


----------



## rosso19842 (21. Februar 2012)

Hab noch nicht angerufen!Ich kann ja eh nichts machen weil das nur der händler kann!cube hatte sich letzte woche schon gemeldet und wenn man server probleme hat dann ruft man an und sagt das.Vor allem weil die wissen das da ne rekla ist die bearbeitet werden muss.Kann ja keienr wissen das die probleme haben.Da schlimme ist ja das mein händler erstmal seine aussendienstlerin anrufen musste, das die überhaupt mal zurück schreiben!!Mich macht das sowas von sauer das kann ich garnicht beschreiben.Wenn das alles 3 wochen gedauert hätte, würde ich nie was sagen aber nach bald 5 wochen ist das doch ne echte frechheit und es ist immer noch nichts passiert!Wer weiss wie lange das noch dauert bis ich mein neues bekomme!?


----------



## kaktusflo (22. Februar 2012)

@ rosso19842

An Deiner Stelle würde ich nach der Wartezeit (5 Wochen ) täglich bei Cube anrufen!!! Unabhängig von irgendwelchen Serverproblemen und 
so`nem Blödsinn... steh denen jeden Tag auf die Füsse! Das muss
kein Kunde akzeptieren!!! -> Immer vorausgesetzt es ist ein klarer 
Garantiefall  

Auch wenn´s nervt, aber das ist glaube ich der schnellste und einfachste Weg... traurig eigentlich 


@ [email protected]

Vielleicht kannst Du Dich da mal ins Zeug legen... Es kann nicht sein das Cube mit seinen bikes in der 1. Liga spielen will und im Service bzw. der Rekla nicht mal Kreisklasse niveau bietet! Schade, ihr könntet mehr 


Achso ... ich sprech aus Erfahrung... mein Rekla-Fall an nem bike welches 1/2 Jahr alt ist dauerte 7 Wochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rosso19842 (22. Februar 2012)

ja werd heut mal meinen händler anrufen und im sagen das er mal anrufen soll!ja hab ein sting als rekla und da ist ja alles schon bekannt und 1000 mal aufgetreten!möchte nur kein sting mehr haben.hatte gefragt ob ich nicht ein ams 130 bekomme mit dämpfer!hab noch gefragt wie sie mir bei der gabel entgegen kommen könnten!wäre dann ein fairer deal!zum rahmen und dämpfer haben sie ja gesagt aber jetzt geht es einfach nur um die gabel!was ein glück nehm ich kein sting mehr sonnst müsste ich so ein scheis jedes jahr mit machen!das schlimme ist ja wenn noch länger gewartet wird dann gibt es das ams nicht mehr weil das ja wohl das gefragteste von cube ist und was mach ich dann?so en scheiss echt!!naja werd das mal mit dem telefonieren versuchen vll kommt ja was dabei rum!!ich halt euch auf dem laufenden!!


----------



## kaktusflo (22. Februar 2012)

Ich an Deiner Stelle würde direkt bei cube anrufen! Wie Du oben lesen kannst, liegt es teilweise ja auch am Händler!?


----------



## rosso19842 (22. Februar 2012)

ja werd auf jedenfall da anrufen!am händler liegst diesmal nicht weil ich persöhnlich dabei war als er die mail geschickt hat!!


----------



## kaktusflo (22. Februar 2012)

Immerhin... das ist doch schon mal was  Dann drück ich Dir die Daumen!!!


----------



## rosso19842 (22. Februar 2012)

danke............


----------



## CelticTiger (24. Februar 2012)

jamaikaman80 schrieb:


> Das Hinterrad, welches Cube verbaut hat, hat mindestens das doppelte runter. Es wurde nur grob gereinigt, die Aufkleber lösen sich ab, ein Stück ist komplett abgerissen, der Reifen wurde falsch montiert, das Ventil steht schräg und es wurde auch kein neues Käppchen aufgesetzt und die Nabe quietscht.



Die Nabe quietscht? In dem OEM Laufradsatz DT-Swiss XPR 1600 sind in der Regel die DT-Swiss 350 verbaut. Dies sind qualitativ recht hochwertige Naben. Du solltest darauf achten, daß bei dem Ersatzrad eine Nabe gleichen Qualitätsniveau verbaut ist. Und darauf achten, daß das neue Laufrad nicht schwerer als das Original ist!


----------



## rosso19842 (24. Februar 2012)

@kaktusflo

welchen reklafall hattest du der so lange gedauert hat??


----------



## kaktusflo (24. Februar 2012)

An meinem Stereo war die Kartusche vom Motion Control der Federgabel defekt. So konnte man den Poplock nicht mehr bedienen. Eigentlich kein großes Ding aber ich hatte das im Dezember reklamiert und letzte Woche wurde das Teil erst geliefert!?

Jetzt wird sich der ein oder andere vielleicht sagen jaaa aber das Teil ist ja nicht cube sondern Rockshox... dem sei gesagt: denk an Dein Auto, wenn Deine Benzinpumpe im Eimer ist, dann wendest Du Dich ja auch nicht an Bosch, sondern an BMW, VW ... 

Wie gesagt, cube hat super bikes! Aber der Service ist ausbaufähig ...


----------



## rosso19842 (24. Februar 2012)

ok da hast du vollkommen recht!!
hast du vll eine nummer von cube?


----------



## kaktusflo (24. Februar 2012)

Schau mal auf der Homepage von Cube, im Impressum sollte was stehen. Wenn nicht, 11880


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (26. Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen.

also erstmla lese ich das Forum immer mit. Melde mich aber natürlich nur wenn ich konkret hlfen kann, bzw muss. 
Zum letezen geschilderten Fall ( Motion control) muss natürlich gesagt werden, das man die Fahrradindustire nicht mit der Autoindustrie vregleichen kann,. und das Ersatzteile von Sram zur Verfügung gestellt wird und nicht von uns. Wegen dem  Fall mit Sting werde ich morgen bei uns intern nachkontrollierren wo hier der Fehler liegt sowas darf natürlich nicht solange dauern.
Ich bin natürlich bemüht euch im Forum soweit wie möglich zu unterstützen, und danke für euer Verständnis.
mfg

Sebastian Förth


----------



## rosso19842 (26. Februar 2012)

ja wäre echt ne tolle sache wenn sich mal einer um mein reklafall kümmert!ich möchte einfach nur mal wieder fahren, hab ja schließlich viel geld bezahlt!sebastian du hattest dich schon um meinen fall gekümmert und dann ging es nur noch um die federgabel!wäre echt schön wenn ich am ende der woche vll schon auf meinem neuen rad sitzen könnte!einfach mal bei meinem händler (stephan nees)morgen melden und das klären!


----------



## kaktusflo (26. Februar 2012)

@ [email protected]


mag sein das man die Automobilindustrie nicht 1 zu 1 mit der Fahrradindustrie vergleichen kann, da größeres Händlernetz usw. Allerdings liefert wie in meinem Beispiel ja auch Bosch die Pumpe und nicht VW. VW hat diese nur auf Lager, dies könnte man auch als Fahrradhersteller gewährleisten, was natürlich mit Kosten verbunden ist.

Wie auch immer... wenn sich jemand drum kümmert ist das ja schon man ne gute Sache!!! Es ist allerdings etwas unverständlich so lange auf Ersatzteile zu warten   dies könnte man meiner Meinung nach besser lösen. (Wenn man bedenkt das man teilweise Geld im Bereich eines gebrauchten Kleinwagens investiert!)

Jetzt geht ja alles wieder und ich konnte heute ne schöne Tour drehen


----------



## rosso19842 (27. Februar 2012)

ja man kann das alles nicht direkt miteinander vergleichen aber man kann denn service bei cube echt verbessern, weil so lange auf rekla zu warten ist nicht sinn der sache!ich frage mich halt wenn man hier mit liest und meinen fall auch schon bearbeitet hat warum da nicht schon längst was getan wurde?????ich mein wir schreiben hier schon 2 wochen!!


----------



## signor_rossi (28. Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen! 
Und an Sebastian Förth u. Kollegen im Besonderen!
Bin gerade über den Titel dieses Threads gestolpert.
Dem kann ich mich aus aktuellem Anlass nur anschliessen. Und zwar 100%ig-Leider! 
War bislang überzeugter Cube bzw. Stereo-Fahrer
Mein Reklafall begann Ende Oktober 2011!!! (Hatte mir in den vergangenen Monaten wirklich schon überlegt ob ich das publik machen soll).
Ich hatte mir im Mai 2009 bei einem Händler im Schwarzwald übers "Netz" ein 2008er Cube Stereo, also Vorjahresmodell gekauft und war zum größten Teil sehr zufrieden damit.
Hatte mir anfangs über die immer wiederkehrenden "Knarzgeräusche" keine weiteren Gedanken gemacht,  da Cube ja vorschreibt in regelmäßigen Abständen (ca. alle 500 km) alle Lagerstellen mit dem richtigen Drehmoment zu überprüfen und ggf. nachzuziehen. Nach diesem vorschriftsmäßig ausgeführten "Service" war dann wieder "Ruhe" aber eben nicht lange. Hielt das wie gesagt für normal.
Nach nun gut 2 Jahren wollte ich meinem Stereo einen neuen Lagersatz spendieren. 
Dachte mir: "..bin ja kein Leichtgewicht(85kg), fahre gern Trails, da kann man schon mal einen Lagersatz spendieren..."
Soweit so gut. 

Als dann endlich die Lager kamen (8 Wochen Wartezeit!!!!) hab ich sie auf Vollständigkeit und Richtigkeit überprüft und...dann traf mich der Schlag:

An der Situation "Rahmen/Dämpferwippe" am Sitzrohr sind im Rahmen ja auf jeder Seite in je einer Sachlochbohrung 2 Rillenkugellager verpresst.
Auf der einen Seite alles wunderbar: Lager "schnäbelte" nur an der Fase an so wie es sich für einen "Presspassitz" gehört.
Auf der anderen Seite flutschte das Lager spielend leicht in die Bohrung und wurde erst im hinteren Verlauf der Sacklochbohrung fest!!!! Hab dann ausgemessen und festgestellt
Lagersitz, der zylindrisch und kleiner sein sollte. ist konisch und um ca 0,5mm bis 0,7 mm zu groß und konisch!!!
Heisst im Klartext:
Da bei Benutzung keine Materialabtragung stattfindet und der Sitz an sich auch nicht "aufgeweitet" war lief mein  Stereo NOCH NIE auf 4 sondern von Anfang an auf nur 3 Lagern an der Stelle!!!
Also habe ich einen fehlerhaften Rahmen gekauft!!!!
Und jetzt ging das Dilemma erst so richtig los.
Hab mich an den Händler im Schwarzwald gewendet mit klaren aussagekräftigen Fotos, die dann auch an Cube weitergeleitet wurden(Auch an dich Sebastian). Ebenfalls erwähnt habe ich in der Reklamations e-mail die Problematik dass es ab 2009 ein "Facelift" beim Stereo gab mit folgenden Konsequenzen: 

-Gabelhub von 130 bzw. 140 mm auf 150 mm erhöht(Geometrieänderung!)
-Hinterrad statt Schnallspanner nun X12
-Umwerfer statt E-Type nun Schellenbefestigung.
-Schaltzugführung zum Umwerfer geändert
-Dämpferschutz geändert (bei mir noch Kunststoff und Befestigung anders)...ergo passt nicht mehr  
-von der farblichen Inkompatibilität einiger Anbauteile(ehemals milky green...) ganz zu schweigen!
Das war Anfang November!!!!
Darauf hin hab ich mein Bike an den Händler verschickt(am Bike war bis auf die Lager alles wunderbar in Ordnung!!!)
Der Rahmen wurde dann an Cube weitergeleitet...
Kurz vor Weihnachten führte ich, nachdem einige Erinnerungsanrufe meinerseits erfolglos blieben noch ein letztes Telefonat im Jahr 2011 mit dem Händler in dem er mir mitteite dass mein Fahrrad "irgenwo rumschwirrt..." und er an der ganzen Sache nur 25 von Cube für die abwicklung bekommen würde...
"Armer armer Händler" dachte ich mir " ich als böser Kunde störe den
"Verkaufsfrieden" ...das ich bis dahin auf 2 Biketrips verzichten musste  +1 längst geplanten Bike-Urlaub vernachlässigen wir an der Stelle.
Aber ich erfuhr auch dass ich wohl einen Ersatzrahmen bekommen würde...nur wann könne er nicht sagen....
Nach weiteren Anrufen ab dem 15. Januar (hatte bis dahin nichts gehört) meinerseits beim Händler bekam ich dann Ende Januar (!!!) 3 monate später ein Paket: 
Inhalt:
1 Ersatzrahmen "auf Kulanz" und...ganz viel Enttäuschung:

ging irrtümlicherweise davon aus, dass  sich in dem Karton ein fast fahrbereites Fahrrad befindet bei dem ich nur den Lenker u. Pedale wieder montieren muss... ich bin aber auch sowas von naiv...

ich fand vor:einen unvollständig und fehlerhaft teilmontierten Rahmen.
lediglich die Gabel war in den Steuersatz gesteckt.
Tretlager war ohne Spacer montiert(Kurbel lag lose bei)...das ein spacer hinterm Tretlager notwendig ist musste Ich erst recherchieren...danke Fachhändler! 
-Lenker wies deutliche Spuren von Bremsflüssigkeit auf
-in der Hinterradbremse war kein Druck(warum man die zur Demontage  öffnen musste ist mir schleierhaft")
-Beim mitgelieferten ,gebrauchten(!) hinterrad mit x12-Achse war bzw. ist die Nabe defekt!!!
Aussage Händler"...ihres war doch auch gebraucht!..." stimmt...aber meins war technisch einwandfrei!
-Von meiner Gabel(Revelation) fehlte das Abdeckmütterchen beim Lufteinlass für die Dämpferpumpe und die Gabelbrücke war ölig.
 und zu guter letzt Anbauteile, die nicht mehr passen

Letztendlich hatte ich ein "Überraschungspaket" erhalten mit dem ich nicht wirklich viel anfangen konnte.

Habe die Bremse entlüftet..passt wieder. Bremshebelhalter göffnet und jegliche Bremsflüssigkeit vom Lenker abgewischt..triefte regelrecht!!!
Jetzt stellt euch mal einen "Laien" vor der "nur" fährt und technisch nicht so versiert ist...das arme Schwein!
Hier ein ganz grosses Kompliment vor allem auch an den Händler! Bravo! Das ist Kundenähe! Weiter so! Canyon u. Co. freuen sich...


Da stand ich nun mit dem Ersatzrahmen und den nicht dem Puzzle aus nicht kompatiblen Teilen!

Wieder beim Händler angerufen. Der hat mir dann eine erneute Kontaktaufnahme mit Cube zugesichert.

Ergebnis:
Cube bot mir ein neu eingespeichtes Hinterrad "Sun Ringle Ryde xmb" mit x12 Achse + Schaltzug +passenden Umwerfer für 120 netto also 142,80 für den Privatmann an.

Dem stimmte ich enttäuscht zu um dem Theater ein Ende zu machen und die Perspektive auf ein fahrbares Fahrrad zu haben.
Von einer Entschuldigung des Händlers für den "Lieferzustand"...keine Spur...


Die Gabel, den Dämpferschutz und die farblich nicht mehr passenden Anbauteile (ist ja bei Cube so typisch diese Farbtupfer...)vernachlässigen wir jetzt einfach mal...

Nachdem ich nun trotz bereits vor 3 Wochen erfolgter Überweisung
immer noch keine Teile geliefert bekam rief ich zum gefühlten 100. Male den "Händler meiner schlaflosen Nächte an" und bat ihn mir wenigstens Schaltzug u.Umwerfer zu schicken,das ich weiter endmontieren kann...

Und prompt erhielt ich 2 Tage später ein Päckchen mit
- einem  Umwerfer und 
- einem Spacer fürs Tretlager

Leider fehlte die Befestigungsschraube und auf den 2.Blick stellte ich fest das dieser nicht der Richtige war:
Geliefert: XT FD-M 780-TS (3x10) 
Benötigt war: und würde den FD-M 770 TS  (3x9)

Demontierte das Tretlager um den Spacer zu montieren und...
erfreute mich an dem Trailsand(aus meinem vorigen Stereo)im Tretlagergehäuse, der anscheinend als Erinnerung im neuen Rahmen mit verbaut war... Au weia..sowas von Pfusch! 
Und gestern, 4 Monate später!!! war von dem Hinterrad immer noch nicht zu sehen. Da hatte ich endgültig die Schnauze voll!
Der Händler hatte mittlerweile mehrfach die Lieferung bei cube angemahnt.
Habe dann die Lieferung storniert und werde mir jetzt den passenden Umwerfer, Schaltzug u. Hülle und ein passendes Hinterrad besorgen um mein Nervenkostüm nicht mehr zu belasten.
Kompetenz?  Kundennähe? 

Herrschaften! Ja!die Garantiezeit war/ist vorbei ...2 Jahre ...ich weiß aber der Fall war/ist sowas von offensichtlich und klar. Da gibts keine "durch Anwendung/Belastung aufgweitet etc. Da hat Cube definitiv einen richtigen Bock geschossen!!!

Von mir aus ...kann passieren...aber dann trete ich als Hersteller und auch als Händler anders auf...

Das mir Cube ein komplett neues Fahrrad hinstellt hatte ich auch nicht erwartet aber sowas von daneben!

Der Händler bekommt die absolute Höchstpunktzahl in Sachverstand, Kundennähe, Liefertreue

Und Cube...? Da fällt mir nichts mehr ein

So, Sebastian u. der Rest von Cube ich hoffe Du/Ihr liest/lest das!

Ein saumäßig enttäuschter Cube-Fahrer

(und ich hab mal Werbung für Euch gemacht!Pfffffff)


----------



## FrankausHalle (28. Februar 2012)

Der Ersatz meines Rahmens dauerte ebenfalls sehr lange. Ich denke, es waren so 9 bis 10Wochen.


----------



## signor_rossi (28. Februar 2012)

rosso19842 schrieb:


> ja man kann das alles nicht direkt miteinander vergleichen aber man kann denn service bei cube echt verbessern, weil so lange auf rekla zu warten ist nicht sinn der sache!ich frage mich halt wenn man hier mit liest und meinen fall auch schon bearbeitet hat warum da nicht schon längst was getan wurde?????ich mein wir schreiben hier schon 2 wochen!!




Ach Gott was sind schon Wochen... Monate sind als Einheit zu verwenden...

Tut mir Leid für Dich...versteh dich zu gut


----------



## hano! (1. März 2012)

signor_rossi schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> Und an Sebastian Förth u. Kollegen im Besonderen!....
> 
> Und Cube...? Da fällt mir nichts mehr ein
> ...



*@ signor_rossi
Hab Ähnliches mit Cube erlebt, mit dem gleichen Ergebnis.
Ein saumäßig enttäuschter Cube-Fahrer.
Wenn ich nicht selber schrauben könnte, und für viel Geld den Schrott von Cube immer wieder selber in Ordnung bringen würde 
müsste ich mein 3 Jahre altes Cube in die Tonne hauen.
Es ist eine bodenlose Frechheit was dem Kunden da für teuer Geld geliefert wird. Wenn ich nur an die verkackte Kabelführung (Schaltung& Bremse) beim AMS125 denke, das schrottige Schwingenlager, der Sattel war nach der ersten Ausfahrt kaputt, wurde aber vom Händler liebevoll mit Sekundenkleber repariert, usw.
Cube? Nie wieder!*


----------



## rosso19842 (2. März 2012)

also nach dem sebastian sich hier gemeldet hat ging alles ganz schnell!montag haben die bei meinem händler angerufen und haben mir gesagt was alles noch zur verfügung steht.habe mir dann was ausgesucht und jetzt warte ich noch auf den rahmen der aber die nächsten tage kommen soll!!endlich!!ich muss sagen was ich jetzt bekomme ist echt der hammer und ich bin sehr zufrieden!leider hat das alles viel zu lange gedauert sonst wäre das ein top service gewessen!!werd euch auf dem laufenden halten sobald mein neues rad eingetroffen ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nullstein (2. März 2012)

Es ist schon erschütternd zu lesen, dass sich bei Cube offensichtlich nichts ändert. Auch ich bin mal Cube gefahren (Stereo 2009) und durfte den exzellenten Service der Herren genießen. ICh kaufte das Rad beim lokalen Händler und musste bereits bei der Probefahrt feststellen, dass das VR einen ordentlichen Seitenschlag hat. Kann ja mal passieren dachte ich mir. Also den Händler aufgefordert das VR zu zentrieren und Bike gekauft. Nach der ersten Ausfahrt musste ich feststellen, dass sich u.a. die Schraube am Horst-Link gelockert hat (vermutlich nicht mit dem richtigen Drehmoment angezogen). Am Tretlager waren keine Spacer verbaut!Da hat wohl jemand in der QM gepennt. Nach ca. 6 Monaten brach mir der Sattel. Also ab zum Händler und einen neuen angefordert. Einen Übergangssattel gab es übrigens nicht. Nach 9 Wochen kam ein minderwertigerer Sattel in einer katastrophalen Farbkombi.Habe dann versucht Cube selbst zu kontaktieren, aber Emails werden da ja erst nach Wochen beantwortet. Also Sattel verkauft und selbst einen neuen gekauft. Dann war meine Formula The One defekt (undicht). Hier war Cube diesmal richtig schnell. Lediglich 5 Wochen gewartet
Ach ja...da war noch was mit der Gabel.Cube eine viel zu kurze Schraube zur Befestigung des Adapters verbaut, so dass lediglich 4mm Einschraubtiefe vorlagen. Ergebnis: Gewinde im Casting ausgerissen.
Nun fahre ich kein Cube mehr. Aber ob der "neue" Hersteller" besser macht, wird der erste Garantie- bzw Gewährleistungsfall zeigen.


----------



## CubeAMSComp2005 (2. März 2012)

Auch ich hatte seinerzeit Probleme. Ist aber schon ein Weilchen her (2008/2009 glaube ich). Hatte mir auch hier im Forum Luft gemacht, weil ein gebrochener 2005er Comp-Rahmen 2 Monate nicht instandgesetzt wurde. Seitens Cube hatte sich hier niemand gemeldet, dennoch hatte ich durch permanentes "auf die Füße treten" bei meinem Händler nach knapp 3 Monaten dann einen neuen Rahmen. Und das war an Stelle eines 2005er Comp dann ein 2008er (kann sogar sein, es ist ein 2009er...ich weiß es bis heute nicht) Pro-Rahmen. Aus weiß wurde schwarz, hatte mich schnell dran gewöhnt und denke heute nicht mehr an die Odyssee. Wenn ich das hier alles so lese,  beschleicht mich allerdings das Gefühl, dass sich die Situation nicht verbessert, sonder mithin noch verschlechtert hat. 
Cube ist weit verbreitet, bleibt es sicher auch im Massenmarkt, aber dann möchte doch auch der Service entsprechend angepasst sein. Es kann nicht der Anspruch sein, ambitionierten Einsteigern tolle Räder hinzustellen, nur damit diese dann nach nervenaufreibenden Gewährleistungsfällen das Weite suchen und somit einen anderen Hersteller. Kundengewinnung mag heute marktentscheidend sein, aber Kundenbindung sollte ebenfalls immer eine Prämisse darstellen.

Ich hoffe, dass die geschilderten Fälle erfolgreich abgeschlossen werden können, dann denkt ihr in ein paar Jahren vielleicht auch nicht mehr so darüber nach. 

MfG.


----------



## -remit- (3. März 2012)

Kann ich bestätigen, ich warte seit dem 30.8.2011 auf eine Antwort per E-Mail. Vorher hatte ich auch schon einmal E-Mail-"Kontakt", das hat 2 Monate gedauert, bis eine Antwort kam.
Sehr sehr schlechter Support per Mail, da kenne ich Hersteller, die innerhalb von 2 Stunden an Werktagen antworten, da sind die offenen Fragen dann an einem Tag geklärt.
Schon allein meine Erfahrung hat mir gereicht (VR Laufrad nach 250km mehrere lose Speichen, Gewindenieten im Rahmen lose) und es wird definitiv kein Cube mehr, aber wenn ich lese was hier manchen zustößt... da würde ich mich an die Verbraucherschützer wenden oder mal die Anwalts-Keule schwingen, aber ob man dazu die Nerven hat...
Ich glaube wenn das 10 Leute durchziehen, dann sieht Cube auch mal ein, den Gewinn aus den überbezahlten Räder in den Service zu investieren.


----------



## signor_rossi (5. März 2012)

Au weia! Und ich dachte wirklich ... sowas kommt nicht so häufig vor!
Hier gibts ja wirklich viele Leidensgenossen!
Tja-...da hat sich die Geschäftsführung von Cube wohl auf eine entsprechende Strategie festgelegt. Schade! 
Von "Sebastian" liest man hier dann doch nichts....


----------



## Gaz (5. März 2012)

Das nennst du häufig? Wieviele haben sich hier jetzt mit Problemen gemeldet? 5 Leute? Wieviele Bikes verkauft Cube? Ich denke ein paar Tausend im Jahr. Da seid ihr wirklich nicht Viel.

Ich weiss,ihr habt n dicken Hals wegen euren Problemen,hätte ich genauso aber deswegen muss man nicht eine Marke nur schlecht machen. Probleme gibt es überall,bei jedem Bikehersteller. 
Ich hatte z.b. Probleme mit der Formula RX. Ich habe meine Konsequenzen daraus gezogen und werde nicht mehr Formulabremsen kaufen.

Locker bleiben....


----------



## Sirrah73 (5. März 2012)

Auch auf die Gefahr hin, jetzt hier Prügel zu kassieren ....

.... Cube ist ein Radl das über den Fachhandel geliefert und betreut wird. Ich kann alle hier absolut verstehen die Sauer sind und ja, Cube verbaut z.T. schon echten Schei ...benkleister in den Bikes. 

Aber, das weiss man auch im vorhinein. Ich habe mir ja erst ein Stereo gekauft, auch mit dem Wissen von meinem AMS125: Die Läger sind schnell Schrott, der LRS ist nicht der Beste, es knarzt ab und an ... aber alles Themen die ich bei dem Preis in Kauf nehme.
Z.B. ... die Läger sind Pfennigartikel - die kann ich schnell selber tauschen, LRS mag ich den Veltec V two eh lieber als die Sunringel Teile ... knarzen tun sie alle.

Ansonsten hilft evtl. nur Liteville und Co. Gut da kostet der Rahmen schon mehr als mein Stereo oder AMS125 . 

Bei allen anderen Problemen quetsche ich den Händler, beziehungsweise ich rede mit ihm. Sunringel LRS wurden bei mir und meiner Frau nach Freilaufschaden getauscht. Ich bin aber nie ohne LRS dagestanden - dafür hat mein Händler gesorgt.
Am Stereo war der XT trigger vorne defekt - Austausch binnen 2 Tagen (Montag hin Mittwoch zurück). Kabelzüge werkseitig schlecht verlegt, habe ich moniert -> getauscht. Geknarze beim AMS125 -> Techniker drauf angesetzt und gefixt. Innenlager aufgrund fehlendem Wasserablauf zergnaddelt -> Austausch durch Händler.
Wie sich der Händler das Geld von Cube besorgt ist mir ehrlich gesagt wurscht. Wenn der Händler nicht entsprechend reagieren würde, dann würde ich hier die Daumenschrauben ansetzen.
Bei krassen Fehlern am Rahmen -> Mangel schriftlich beim Händler anzeigen mit Fristsetzung zur Beseitigung (muss aber realistische Frist sein). Wenn dreimal selber Mangel -> Wandeln.

Die GEschäftsbeziehung ist halt hier über den Händler nicht über Cube. Eine direkte Geschäftsbeziehung zum Hersteller gibt es bei Rose, Canyon und Co.

Ich finde es ehrlich gesagt erstmal gut, dass sich der Sebastian hier im Forum zeigt und sich um Probleme kümmert. Wenn man dann gleich niedergemacht wird ... a la "Cube ist Scheis&&%" "Der kümmert sich um nix" ist das nciht nett. Bei allem Verständnis ob des Ärgers.

Aber, das ist nur meine Meinung .... also, seid gnädig wenn ich mich jetzt hier im Thread vermöbelt .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -remit- (5. März 2012)

Solange sich hier keiner meldet, der eine Antwort auf eine E-Mail innerhalb von 30 Tagen bekommen hat, glaube ich, dass es gängige Praxis seitens Cube ist.
Selbst das hier beschriebene Verhalten gegenüber Händlern, bei denen man glaubt einen direkten Ansprechpartner mit kompetenter "Rückendeckung" seitens Cube zu haben, scheint bei weitem kein Einzelfall zu sein.
Und Gaz, solange das Fahrrad fährt und du keine Probleme hast, ist ja alles schön und gut, aber hier geht es darum *wenn* man Prboleme hat, unabhängig davon, wie viele Fahrräder verkauft werden.
Mir scheint es so als ob Cube keine Nachkauf-Service-Abteilung hat und Reklamationen einfach in den laufenden Betrieb quetscht. Das sind aber nur Vermutungen, die ich anhand meiner Erfahrung mit Cube und den hier geschilderten Umständen gemacht habe.


----------



## TigersClaw (5. März 2012)

[email protected] schrieb:


> ...Ich bin natürlich bemüht euch im Forum soweit wie möglich zu unterstützen, und danke für euer Verständnis.
> mfg
> 
> Sebastian Förth



Merkt ihr wo das Problem liegt? Ihr bei Cube solltet nicht das Forum unterstützen, sondern eure Kunden. Ihr tut doch nur etwas, wenns an die Öffentlichkeit geht. 

9 Wochen Wartezeit wegen eines Rahmens? Ich würde euch auf Schadenersatz verklagen, für entgangene Nutzung, bzw. entfallener Bike-Urlaube usw.

Ich habe niemals Cube gekauft, und werde niemals Cube kaufen


----------



## rosso19842 (5. März 2012)

man kann noch so viel diskutieren aber der service bei cube muss einfach besser werden!


----------



## [email protected] (5. März 2012)

-remit- schrieb:


> Solange sich hier keiner meldet, der eine Antwort auf eine E-Mail innerhalb von 30 Tagen bekommen hat, glaube ich, dass es gängige Praxis seitens Cube ist.



Ich, ich, ich......

Zwar war die Antwort nur ein Verweis auf meinen Händler (was mir aber vorweg schon klar war, nur brauchte ich einen "Beleg" für meinen Händler, damit der endlich was tut, der hat mich immer abgewimmelt), aber die Antwort kam am gleichen Tag (13.7.2011).

Das große Problem IMHO liegt immer noch im Händlerbereich, da viele nur an den Verkauf denken und dann ist Schluß. Das betrifft aber jetzt nicht Cube allein, sondern ist ein allgemeines Problem. Einen wirklich guten Händler zu erwischen ist schwer und ich habe noch keinen wirklich guten gefunden (weder unter den großen, als auch bei den kleinen Händlern).


----------



## Sentilo (7. März 2012)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Das große Problem IMHO liegt immer noch im Händlerbereich, da viele nur an den Verkauf denken und dann ist Schluß. ... Einen wirklich guten Händler zu erwischen, ist schwer und ich habe noch keinen wirklich guten gefunden .


 
Puh, da hab ich ja Glück gehabt. Ich bin schon ewig Kunde beim Rabe in München und hatte nie Stress mit meinen Cubes. Zunächst, weil die Werkstatt sehr auf Zack ist und z.B. eine lecke Louise schnell gegen eine aus der Wühlkiste tauscht, damit man weiterfahren kann, und das defekte Teil dann gemütlich nach Bad Urach schickt. Standzeit in der Werkstatt: 15 Minuten 

Sehr kulant (vom Händler wie auch Cube) fand ich auch, wie mit meiner neuen Talas mit etwas zu viel Buchsenspiel verfahren wurde.

Normalerweise heißt das ja: Gabel raus, an Cube oder Toxo schicken, wochenlanges Rad-Fasten einkalkulieren 

Hier ging es so: kurzer Gabel-Check im Laden, Anruf bei Cube, zwei Tage später war eine neue Talas da, Werkstatt steckt das Ding um, Zeit ohne Rad: 15 Minuten 

Mir scheint, es hängt wirklich sehr vom Händler und dessen guten Draht zu Cube ab. Und wie immer: Der Ton macht die Musik.


----------



## Cortina (7. März 2012)

Rabe ist da mit Sicherheit ne Ausnahme, mit vier Filialen und quasi 99% Cube machen die Stückzahlen ohne Ende.

Ich hab bis jetzt alle Cubes vom Rabe und muss ehrlich sagen die Jungs sind wirklich auf Zack!!!

In einer Stadt wie München kann man sich auch keinen Fehler leisten, da gibts zu viele Alternativen


----------



## rosso19842 (10. März 2012)

also ich warte immer noch auf den rahmen!dienstag nächste woche sind dann schon wieder 2 wochen rum gegangen seit mir zugesichert wurde das ich den rahmen bekomm!!das nervt so!!!


----------



## Puls220 (10. März 2012)

Ist ja schon doll, dass Cube inzwischen überhaupt mal reagiert, da fühlt man sich als Kunde ja schon richtig gebauchpinselt  - die Lernkurve ist aber sehr flach, falls sie überhaupt steigt.

Ich hatte ein Stereo bei dem sich nach ca. 300km (mitten auf dem Alpencross) die rechte Hauptlagerschraube gelöst hatte weil sie mit *blauem Lagerfett* anstelle von *blauem Schraubensicherungslack* montiert war. Sie hat dann an der Kurbel geschliffen und sich permanent wieder gelockert (sogar beim Schieben) dass das Rad praktisch unfahrbar war. Reaktion von Cube (nach langer Wartezeit): bedauerlicher Einzelfall  bitte selbst wieder festziehen - inklusive falschem Anzugsdrehmoment  (fürs alte Modell).

Mutmaßlich infolgedessen (einseitige Abstützung der Hauptschwinge über eine längere Gebrauchsdauer) hat ein halbes Jahr später der gesamte Hinterbau massiv geknarzt. Erneute Anfrage bei Cube: Lager sind Verschleißteile und unterliegen nur der 6 monatigen Gewährleistung - kein Garantiefall!... Auf den Bezug zum 1. Lagerproblem ist man gar nicht eingegangen. Danke für's Gespräch, Lagerwechsel ging zu meinen Kosten!

Allein im Lagerthread gabs mindestens 4 Leute (2 weitere kenne ich persönlich), die genau den gleichen Fehler hatten - da hat irgendein angelenter Schrauber in Fernost mindestens tagelang Lagerfett anstelle von Locktite genommen, aber für Cube kein Anlass irgenwie kulant zu werden.

----

Mein Kumpel hatte sich ein Cube Fritzz 2010 oder '11 zugelegt, das keinen speziell auf Cube abgestimmten RP23 Dämpfer mehr hatte (mit kleiner Luftkammer, wie die Jahrgänge davor), sondern einen "von der Stange" mit großer Kammer.

Der war partout nicht abzustimmen: bei passendem SAG musste man nur den Hintern auf den Sattel dotzen und der Hinterbau ist metallisch hart durchgeschlagen. Ein Luftdruck der zuverlässig Durchschläge verhindert hätte (und mein Kumpel wiegt ~70kg!) hat den Maximaldruck des Dämpfers überstiegen! (bei null Komma nix SAG)

Es gibt hier einen Extra Thread zu dem Thema, in dem duzende das gleiche Problem haben! Die "Lösung" dort war: Im Dämpfer mit viel Klebeband das Luftvolumen verringern, damit er eine passende Progression bekommt. Mc Gyver lässt grüßen...

Offizielle Reaktion von Cube: Wir können das Problem nicht nachvollziehen - weder Händler, noch Cube selbst konnten bzw. wollten Abhilfe anbieten.

Und jetzt der Knaller: ein anderer Bekannter war bei einer Cube-Veranstaltung dabei. Auf das leidige Fritzz Problem angesprochen, haben da alle Cube-Mitarbeiter mitleidig genickt: *DAS PROBLEM WAR JEDEM BEKANNT! Aber irgendwer weit oben hatte** offensichtlich entschieden, es auf Kosten der Kunden auszusitzen, anstatt eine Rückrufaktion vorzunehmen oder zumindest bei Reklamation zu helfen!

*Über den persönlichen Kontakt war dann doch irgendwie eine kleinere Luftkammer für den Dämpfer zu bekommen, seitdem funktioniert der Hinterbau. Alle anderen Kunden lässt man wohlkalkuliert im Regen stehen, die haben ja schon bezahlt... 

Selbstredend, dass sich bei mir das Thema "Cube" endgültig erledigt hat...


----------



## S.D. (11. März 2012)

Ja, der Cube-Service ist wirklich nicht der allerbeste. Und das seit Jahren, tendenziell wirds eher schlechter.
Bereits 2 Händler bei uns im Raum haben Cube aus dem Programm genommen (wegen schlechter Reklamationabwicklung und sehr schlechter Lieferbarkeit der Bikes), ein dritter hatte kürzlich ähnliche Töne von sich gegeben.
Und das das prinzipiell bei anderen Herstellern auch so ist, konnte bisher kein Händler bestätigen. 
Da auch das Preis- / Leistungsverhältnis bei Cube nicht mehr so richtig paßt (billige Laufräder, Anbauteile Hausmarke, etc.) ist Cube wohl künftig auch keine Option mehr für mich.

Gruß


----------



## rosso19842 (11. März 2012)

so mein händler hat endlich einen versandschein bekommen das der rahmen kommt!!!!EEEEEENNNNNNNNNNDDDDDLLLLIIIIIIIICCCCCCHHHHHH
könnt grad mal in die luft springen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Puls220 (11. März 2012)

Freut mich für Dich!

Wenn Du dem Ärger ein Ende bereiten willst, stellst Du den neuen Rahmen morgen bei ebay oder im Bikemarkt ein und kaufst Dir was von einem Hersteller dem Kundenzufriedenheit wichtig ist...

Hab' ich nach einer endlosen Odysse mit einem Steppenwolf Tycon gemacht (und die haben das Problem wenigstens eingeräumt) und auch mit meinem Stereo.

Ich hab' früher immer gedacht, bei den Bikes mit den großen Labels und mäßigen Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis zahlt man vorallem für den Namen... inzwischen weiß ich man zahlt vorallem für Service und Kulanz.

Da gibt es (leider) genauso mäßige bis lausige Montage, aber die kümmern sich wenigstens und verarschen Dich nicht noch.

Einem Bekannten ist ein uraltes Trek Fully aus 2. Hand gebrochen - worauf er kostenlos einen nagelneuen Remedy Rahmen mit Dämpfer bekommen hat.

Bei meinem Cannondale gab's Probleme mit der Einstellung der Lager und das entsprechende Spezialwerkzeug war nicht lieferbar. Das hat der Vertrieb per Express aus dem Netz an meinen Händler liefern lassen und dann war gut...

Vermutlich geben Margen von Cube (aber auch Canyon u.a.) einen durchgehend viel besseren Service nicht her, aber zumindest beim Fully bin ich kuriert - Alu-Hardtails kann man auch Noname aus China kaufen...


----------



## rosso19842 (12. März 2012)

also das ist nicht nur bei cube so!!!unser berner vertreter hat ein cannondale carbon rahmen und hat einen riss!!bei ihm passiert schon ein halbes jahr nichts!!ich hab noch ein bischen die hoffnung das sich der service verbessert!!


----------



## verdeboreale (12. März 2012)

Puls220 schrieb:


> Ich hatte ein Stereo bei dem sich nach ca. 300km (mitten auf dem Alpencross) die rechte Hauptlagerschraube gelöst hatte weil sie mit *blauem Lagerfett* anstelle von *blauem Schraubensicherungslack* montiert war. Sie hat dann an der Kurbel geschliffen und sich permanent wieder gelockert (sogar beim Schieben) dass das Rad praktisch unfahrbar war. Reaktion von Cube (nach langer Wartezeit): bedauerlicher Einzelfall  bitte selbst wieder festziehen - inklusive falschem Anzugsdrehmoment  (fürs alte Modell).



...ist kein "bedauerlicher Einzelfall". War bei meinem 2010er Stereo ganz genauso. Allerdings bei ner Schwarzwald-Tour. Glücklicherweise am letzten Tag am Ende der letzten Etappe. Sowas erwarte ich von nem Bauhaus-Rad, aber nicht von nem >2k Hobel (der zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch keine 1.000 km drauf hatte). Allderings habe ich das Glück, dass mein Händler ein sehr kulanter und guter Schraube ist und solche Sachen umgehend erledigt werden.

Verdeboreale


----------



## verdeboreale (12. März 2012)

rosso19842 schrieb:


> also das ist nicht nur bei cube so!!!unser berner vertreter hat ein cannondale carbon rahmen und hat einen riss!!bei ihm passiert schon ein halbes jahr nichts!!ich hab noch ein bischen die hoffnung das sich der service verbessert!!



also das problem liegt mit sicherheit beim händler. entweder kann oder will er nicht. hatte bei meinem caffeine schon zweimal pech mit der dämpferkartusche (im eimer). sogar außerhalb der gewährleistungszeit war das überhaupt kein thema. wurde getauscht und gut. cannondale ist wirklich nicht billig und über das preis-leistungs-verhältnis lässt sich trefflich streiten. aber der service ist ziemlich gut (zumindest bei mir und einigen meiner kumpels).

verdeboreale


----------



## BansheeNico (16. März 2012)

Auch ich möchte mich hier gerne als ehemaliger Cubefahrer (Attention Hardtail als Winterhobel) zu Wort melden.

Es ist nur ein Mini-Problem, zeugt aber von deutlichem Verbesserungspotential im Service. Die Aufkleber des schwarzen Rahmens lösten sich nach dem ersten Winter (kein Thema, passiert woanders auch) und ich fragte per E-Mail nach einem neuen Stickersatz. Den bekam ich auch (keine Ahnung wie lange es dauerte, aber da ich keine negativen Erinnerungen daran habe sage ich mal: war ok), allerdings in schwarz; für einen SCHWARZEN Rahmen. Auf eine nochmalige Nachfrage reagierte niemand mehr. War zwar nur ein Winterhobel aber trotzdem übler Service.

Nach all dem ganzen was man über die aktuellen Fritzz liest (Lagerprobleme und Abstimmungsprobleme des Dämpfers) und einem knarzenden neuen Fritzz im Geschäft (Indoor Probefahrt) habe ich mich dazu entschieden, ein anderes Fabrikat zu kaufen. Hoffe das liest jemand von Cube. Kenne persönlich noch zwei weitere Leute die deshalb auch kein Cube gekauft haben.


----------



## S.D. (18. März 2012)

BansheeNico schrieb:


> Nach all dem ganzen was man über die aktuellen Fritzz liest (Lagerprobleme und Abstimmungsprobleme des Dämpfers) und einem knarzenden neuen Fritzz im Geschäft (Indoor Probefahrt) habe ich mich dazu entschieden, ein anderes Fabrikat zu kaufen. Hoffe das liest jemand von Cube. Kenne persönlich noch zwei weitere Leute die deshalb auch kein Cube gekauft haben.




Das interessiert dort halt anscheinend niemand.
Cube hat ganz klein angefangen und die Bikes zu einem sehr guten Preis- Leistungsverhältnis angeboten, sehr gute Komponenten verbaut, keinerlei Blender.
In den letzten Jahren haben sich die Dinger so gut verkauft, daß man es sich erlauben konnte, immer mehr Billigteile an den Bikes zu verbauen. 
Cube ist mittlerweile ein Selbstläufer - trotz Mogelpackungen und schlechtem Service. Warum sollten die denn daran was ändern?
Langfristig gesehen wird die Rechnung so allerdings nicht aufgehen.
Jeder, der den MTB-Sport ernsthaft betreibt, wird sich sowas nicht gefallen lassen und beim nächsten Bike sehr viel mehr Wert auf Herstellerservice und Dauerhaltbarkeit legen.
Auch die Händler werden es sich auf Dauer nicht leisten können, ihren Kunden weder Bikes noch Ersatzteile in akzeptabler Zeit zur Verfügung stellen zu können. 

Gruß


----------



## Jetpilot (18. März 2012)

Das das frizz knarzt ist glaube ich eher ein feature, als ein bug. Zumindest scheinen alle fritzze zu knacken  Woran es liegt weiß bei DEM rad niemand, ich habe ein son ding selbst schon mal komplett zerlegt gehabt und wieder zusammengebaut. Verbessert hat sich nichts. Ich habe den rahmen auch auf risse untersucht - keine da.
Die bikes die mir von denen sehr gut gefallen, aber die ich wohl nur als frameset zum selbst aufbauen nehmen würde, sind das two-15 und das hanzz.
schade, dass cube service anscheinend so geworden ist, vor zwei jahren noch habe ich viel von denen gehalten...


----------



## BansheeNico (19. März 2012)

S.D. schrieb:


> Das interessiert dort halt anscheinend niemand.
> [...]



So kennt man es von vielen Firmen die irgendwann den Bach runtergingen... Dann wird aber groß gejammert und im Idealfall soll es der Steuerzahler wieder richten...


----------



## tltorsten (21. März 2012)

Ich warte seit ca 3 Monate auf eine Antwort von Cube,habe die schon mehrmals angeschrieben,aber immer keine Reaktion,sogar der Sebastian hier vom Forum antwortet trotz PN nicht.Mein Händler konnte auch keine Info bringen.
Wollte an meinen XMS einen anderen Dämpfer montieren und wollte von dennen wissen ob ich Low,Mid oder High nehmen soll,aber naja man wird daraus ja klug:

Gruß Torsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (21. März 2012)

Torsten, hast Du denn schon mal Deinen Händler gefragt? Was meint der dazu.

Ich kann ja den ein oder anderen Ärger verstehen aber man muß auch nicht immer gleich zum Hersteller rennen, den Vertrag hast Du mit dem Händler geschlossen.

Ich arbeite selbst im Service und kenne das "Problem", daß viele Kunden uns direkt anschreiben.
Wenn es sich um etwas handelt was der Händler nicht beantworten kann oder was uns direkt betrifft reagiere ich, ansonsten nicht.
Dafür haben wir schließlich ein Händlernetz.

Kein Hersteller kann sämtliche Kundenanfragen direkt beantworten und das gilt nicht nur für Cube 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## tltorsten (21. März 2012)

Hi,wie schon geschrieben,konnte mein Händler auch nicht weiter helfen,da auch er keine Info bekommt
Achso ich war bei 2 verschiedene,nur mal so neben bei
Und doch es kann ein Hersteller,Fragen beantworten,da weiß ich was ich sage,habe noch 4 Räder von anderen Herstellern,Namen werde ich hier aber nicht nennen.
Gruß torsten


----------



## BansheeNico (22. März 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> Kein Hersteller kann sämtliche Kundenanfragen direkt beantworten und das gilt nicht nur für Cube



Doch, dafür habe ich genug Beispiele. Habe schon mehrfach mit Litespeed und früher auch Banshee gemailt bei Fragen oder wenn ich z.B. einen Dekorsatz brauchte. Bei Litespeed hatte ich den innerhalb kurzer Zeit sogar kostenlos im Briefkasten. Bei anderen Firmen außerhalb der Bikebranche funktioniert das in aller Regel auch.

I.d.R. haben die bisher kontaktierten Bikefirmen innerhalb von max. 2 Tagen geantwortet und weitergeholfen. Manch einer ruft seine Kunden sogar persönlich zurück. 

Warum Cube sich so gibt erscheint wie ein Rätsel. Wie lange das gut geht bleibt abzuwarten. Ist aber schon traurig dass der sog. Herstellersupport hier im Forum sich zu den Problemen nur eher selten äußert.


----------



## Cortina (22. März 2012)

Nico, Du willst doch nicht ernsthaft Cube mit Litespeed vergleichen.

Schau Dir mal die Umsatzahlen der beiden Unternehmen an 

Natürlich können kleinere Hersteller noch direkt auf Kundenanfragen reagieren.
Außerdem ist die Anfrage nach Aufklebern Marketing arbeit und kein techn. Support.

Hatte letzt ein Problem mit meinem iPad und bei Apple ging keiner dran und auf Mails antworten die nicht, so ein Schei$$laden aber nach Eurer Logik gehen die eh bald den Bach runter 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## cytrax (22. März 2012)

Hättest mal lieber Android genommen  

SRY für OT


----------



## rosso19842 (23. März 2012)

hi

also hab jetzt endlich mein heiss geliebtes ams 130sl bekommen!!haben es gestern fertig gemacht!!jetzt steht noch die erste grössere fahrt aus die ich am wochenende machen werde!!auf den ersten paar metern war ich schon begeistert)!noch mal ganz grosses lob an meinen händler(SN-BIKES) der sich grosse mühe gemacht hat damit der rekla fall endlich ein ende hat!!nochmal ein dankeschön an cube für den schönen rahmen mit allem drum und dran!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chicolini (24. März 2012)

na dann mal viel spaß mit dem bike..

schöne räder sind´s ja, aber wenn ich aus eigener erfahrung jetzt sehen mußte wie CUBE auf anfragen und Probleme seiner Kunden reagiert... nämlich gar nicht, da nutzt mir das beste Bike nix...

echt schade drum...


----------



## Bike-Werner (24. März 2012)

Um das Thema mit den unterschiedlichen Firmengrössen und Umsätzen aufzugreifen...

Gerade Cube ist sehr schnell gewachsen und immer wieder am Rande der eigenen Kapazität.

Wer selbst schon einmal im Kundenservice einer grösseren Firma gearbeitet hat weiss allerdings auch, was in diesen Abteilungen tagtäglich teilweise für ein "Schwachsinn" ankommt.

Ich denke Cube macht das Beste aus den vorhandenen Kapazitäten, jedoch sollte dieser - natürlich für jede Firma ein kostenintensiver Bereich - dennoch ausgebaut werden.

Meine Meinung. Punkt.


----------



## kubitix (12. April 2012)

Bin eben gerade über den Fred gestolpert und will auch mal meinen Senf beitragen,

Wir fahren 4 Cube´s Reaction / Access WLS / Stereo / Stereo WLS, Probleme, ja bei meinem Stereo ist die HR Felge über 3 Speichenlöcher gerissen. Reklamation bei Cube, innerhalb von 3 Tagen war eine neue Felge da, die hat mein Händler eingespeicht und fertig.

Sonstige Probleme, keine, zufrieden? sehr.

Muß ja auch mal gesagt werden dürfen

Stefan


----------



## kai55 (12. April 2012)

Hallo
Also ich habe seit ca 2 Monaten ein Cube Reation GTC Team und ich kauf mir kein Cube mehr.
Nach der Ersten Ausfahrt wurde das hintere Laufrad laut wie eine Sirene.
Zuhause habe ich dann festgestellt das die Kasette auch fürchterlich wackelt.
Ab zum Händler, der hat mir ein neues Laufrad von einem anderen GTC Neurad gegeben.
3te ausfahrt, die lustigen Formula-Bremsen beginnen derartig zu krachen und kratzen das ich Anfangs dachte das Rad fällt auseinander.
Ab zum Händler, Bremsscheibe getausch leider wieder Formular aber wir versuchen es meinte er, denn andere hat er nicht mehr da.
Nächstesmal geben wir eine andere rein sagte er (was mich nicht gerade hoffen lies).
5te Ausfahrt, Bremsen fangen wieder an zu Krachen hinten und vorne beim erstenmal wars nur die hintere. Ich dachte ich lasse dem Händler noch Zeit die neuen zu ordern, bevor ich wieder bei ihm auf der Matte stehe.
10te Ausfahrt HEUTE, ich fahre einen steilen Anstieg im Wald rauf (Forstweg keine Äste oder große Steine) bin voll im Tritt, plötzlich geht das Pedal leer durch und blockiert eine halbe Umdrehung später total.
Das Schaltauge ist abgerissen und das ganze Schaltwerk hat sich heraufgedreht und ist mit vollem Karacho gegen die Carbonstrebe des Rahmens gedonnert.
Nun werde ich Morgen meinen Händler besuchen. Die Kette ist halb ab das Schaltwerk verdreht und der Rahmen hat zwei tiefe Abdrücke und Kratzer (was mir am meisten Sorgen macht).

Ich könnte ausflippen, ich meine was passiert mit so einem Rad wenn man es nutzt wofür es gemacht wurde????
Ich fahr wirklich nur "schöne Forstwege" keine Sprünge kein Geröll NIX.
Das Rad hat jetzt vieleicht 200km drauf ich hühte es wie meinen Augapfel und jetzt habe ich tiefe Furchen im Rahmen wo ich nicht mal weis ob er noch so stabil ist wie er sein soll.
Mir ist schon klar das so ein Schaltauge mal brechen kann, aber nach der kurzen Zeit und bei meinem Gelände?

ICh finde rund 1280,- Euro für ein Rad viel Geld (Listenpreis 1800,-) und da kann ich doch Qualität erwarten. Für manche beginnen gute Räder erst bei 2000, dass kann und will ich mir nicht leisten.
Als ich hier etwas nachforschte wurde mir schlecht die Sunringle Laufräder gelten als der letzte D***k, die Bremsen bekommt fast keiner ruhig und der Service soll auch nicht berauschend sein: TOLL.
Ich meine warum verbauen die so einen Scheiss.
Seid mir nicht bösse aber ich bin wirklich total genervt.
Ich habe mich so über das Rad gefreut und nun frage ich mich vor jeder Ausfahrt: Was wird heute wohl hin.
Ich hoffe Ihr habt mehr Glück.

LG Kai
Ein EX-Cube Käufer.


----------



## Cortina (12. April 2012)

Nur mal nebenbei, Sunringle und Formula werden bei sehr vielen Herstellern verbaut.
Wenn Dein Händler nicht in der Lage ist das Bike richtig zusammenzuschrauben würde ich mich erst mal nach nem anderen Schrauber umsehen.

Ich für meinen Teil verschone meinen Joghurtbecher nicht, hab ihn beim Rabe in München gekauft, die können scheinbar besser schrauben 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## fatz (12. April 2012)

@guido:
sun ringle ist ned per se schlecht, das stimmt (ich versuch seit 2006 felgen von sun zu toeten, ohne erfolg).
allerdings scheint die einspeichqualitaet der ryde xmb nicht wirklich der brueller zu sein


----------



## kai55 (12. April 2012)

Also mein Händler kann am allerwenigsten dafür, da musst du was falsch verstanden haben.
Die Bremse ist ********, der Freilauf hat spiel, das Nabenlager singt und das Schaltauge gerissen, da kann man schrauben wie ein Weltmeister ändert das nichts.


----------



## Cortina (12. April 2012)

Die Händler bekommen die Bikes nicht fertig aufgebaut sondern vormontiert in einem Karton von Cube und bauen sie vor Ort auf 

Dazu gehört auch Bremsen und Schaltung einstellen, Formulas sind bekannt dafür daß sie Lärm machen, mit etwas Geduld bekommt man auch diese leise, richtig kubitix 

...und ja, fatz hat recht, die Felgen hat auch Spuri und auch er ist scheinbar sehr zufrieden


----------



## fatz (12. April 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> die Felgen hat auch Spuri und auch er ist scheinbar sehr zufrieden


an denen war aber auch schon wer dran. anscheinend hat er was gekonnt........


----------



## kubitix (12. April 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> Dazu gehÃ¶rt auch Bremsen und Schaltung einstellen, Formulas sind bekannt dafÃ¼r daÃ sie LÃ¤rm machen, mit etwas Geduld bekommt man auch diese leise, richtig kubitix



Richtig die Formula bekommt man lautlos ohne Geduld, ich habe sie mir fÃ¼r mein selbstaufgebautes Reaction extra gekauft. Am Stereo werkelt auch eine RX; am Stereo vom "wilden" Weibchen eine R1.

Eine Schaltung einstellen ist nun wirklich keine Kunst, wenn man das vÃ¶llig simple Funktionsprinzip mal verstanden hat.

Allerdings, die QualitÃ¤t der von Sunringle eingespeichten XMB LRS ist fÃ¼rn Ar......., das hatte ich ja auch recht schnell festgestellt.

Ich fahre auch schÃ¶ne Forstwege und so ein paar andere Sachen. Im letzten Jahr so knapp 12.000 Kilometer und mehr als 100.000 HM ohne Probleme.

Gut ich kann die komplette Wartung und auch sonst so ziemlich alles am Bike selbst machen. Ich glaube auch das hier oft das Problem liegt, HÃ¤ndler die die Bikes nur schnell zusammenschrauben, ohne eine wirkliche Endkontrolle durchzufÃ¼hren.

Wer aber glaubt bei anderen Herstellern ist das anders, der ist m.E. oft auf dem Holzweg. Ich wollte mir ein La...... kaufen (5000â¬), der HÃ¤ndler sitzt im Nachbarort, saÃ muÃ ich sagen. Er verkauft keine mehr, RahmenbrÃ¼che, unter anderem an der Tretlageraufnahme, bei BikeÂ´s um 5-6Kâ¬ nach 4-6 Monaten Nutzung. Ok kann passieren aber, wie soll er Bitte seinem Kunden erklÃ¤ren dass der mindestens 6-8 Wochen auf den Ersatzrahmen warten soll. Glaubt mir eins der Junge der den Laden fÃ¼hrt ist absolut fit und echt bemÃ¼ht, gut er verkauft auch keine mehr. Und ich fahre Cube.

Stefan

ach und Btw.: FÃ¼rÂ´s Wildweibchen liegt ein funkelnagelneuer Stereo WLS 17" Rahmen hier, wenn ihr jetziges Bike mal ausgedient hat, tja dann fÃ¤hrt sie weiter Cube, der Rest ist austauschbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kai55 (12. April 2012)

Das ist ja das was ich nicht kapiere.
Ich bin keiner von denen die jeden Schrauben vom Händler anziehen lassen.
Ich habe mir meine Räder immer selbst aufgebaut.
Ich verstehe wenn ich an einem Rad ein bisschen basteln oder länger einstellen muss das alles rund läuft, aber neu sollte doch alles funktionieren "wie neu" oder.
Es kann doch nicht sein das ich eine Bremse zerlegen muss, die Beläge ein bischen anfasen und die Scheiben mit einem Flächenschleifstein entgraten muss, dass sie 2 Ausfahrten nicht rattert (das habe ich versucht) wenn diese an meinem nagelneuen Rad sind.
Ich mache die Wartung und auch so ziemlich alles an meinen Rädern selbst (auser einspeichen) aber diese Probleme sind mM nach Qualitätsschwächen.
Das andere nicht besser sind glaub ich sogar, ich bin nur so angefressen weil ich wirklich endlich mal ein NAGELNEUES Rad hatte das mir optisch und technisch gefiel und für mich erschwinglich war.
Für einen Tipp wie ich die Bremsen leise bekomme wär ich sehr dankbar, wenn es dann auch noch ohne Geduld geht noch besser.
Hab schon überlegt die Scheiben auf die Flächenschleifmaschine zu legen und sie plan zu schleifen.
Aber ich denk dann immer das kann nicht sein das.......


----------



## cytrax (13. April 2012)

Bei Formula Bremsen helfen nur Shimano Scheiben. Hab eine RX dran und bin super zufrieden. Nach 2 Jahren werd ich mich mal ans Entlüften versuchen  da der Druckpunkt recht schlecht geworden is. Aber seit ich die Shimano XT Scheiben drauf hab is echt Ruhe  Die sind vom Preis her auch um einiges billiger als die orginal Formulas.

Mit meinem Cube AMS 125 RX 2010 bin ich übrigens auch zufrieden  hab die Sunringles XMB mehrmals zentrieren lassen und find die gar nimmer so schlecht wie anfangs gedacht. Freilauf hab ich zerlegt, gereinigt und neu geschmiert. Das einzige was nicht so gelungen ist, ist die zugführung zum Hinterbau. Die liegen zu nah am Umlenkhebel. Da muss ich wenn ich neue Züge einbau und die Bremsen entlüfte irgendwie versuchen die anders zu verlegen.


----------



## kubitix (13. April 2012)

Moin,

Markus da muß ich dir wiedersprechen, bei uns werkeln von Anfang an Formulascheiben. Auch auf den Winter- / Reservelaufrädern sind Formulascheiben drauf. Einzig auf meinem Stereo ist zur Zeit vorne eine Avid Bremsscheibe montiert, aber nur weil die Formula 203mm nicht schnell genug (sofort) lieferbar war.

Nochmal zu den XMB LR, die Qualität der Einspeichung durch den Hersteller ist unter aller S...., ixh habe das nach 400 Kilometern selber feststellen dürfen. Warum? Weil ich die Speichen jedesmal beim Putzen kontrolliere, gut ich putze auch viel. Spuri hat ja kurze Zeit später Probleme, nach einem Hinweis hat er das kontrollieren lassen und so wie ich es sehe seit dem Ruhe? Er fährt die Laufräder wohl auch noch, ich habe auf DT Swiss E2200 gewechselt. Die XMB stehen mit montierten Nokian Spike´s im Keller.

Stefan


----------



## Cortina (13. April 2012)

Hallo Kai,

so wie ich das sehe hast Du den LRS wohl mit dem Rad beim Händler gekauft, wer da nun die Kasette nicht richtig angezogen hat ist jetzt schwer festzustellen.
Das Schaltauge, abgerissen  entweder wars nicht richtig fest verschraubt oder Materialfehler, da könnte man Cube noch die Schuld geben aber die Bremsen sind nicht ohne weiteres einzustellen.

Erstens wirst Du sie bei den ersten Ausfahren nie ganz ruhig stellen da sich auch die Beläge erst einschleifen müssen.
Entweder Du bekommst es hin oder wechselst die Scheiben.

Hoffe Du bekommst die drei Problemchen in den Griff und hast trotzdem noch Spaß mit dem Rad 

...wenn nicht komm aufs Cube Treffen, dann zeigen wir Dir wie Spaß funktioniert 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## kubitix (13. April 2012)

@Kai55

Moin,

Ferndiagnosen sind immer ein bizzl schwierig. Die Bremse kracht? Hatte ich noch nie. Aber was ist krachen? Meine Formula Quietschen manchmal, vor allem bei Näße, sie schleifen auch mal Rythmisch wenn sie schmutzig sind, aber was ist Krachen? Wie gesagt bei unseren Bremsen herrscht Ruhe.

Ich habe auch noch nie bei Bremsbelägen die Kanten gebrochen. Nachdem die Originalbeläge runter waren habe ich auf Koolstop gewechselt, bei allen Bremsen.

An den Bremscheiben habe ich noch nie rumgeschliffen oder poliert. Wenn da wirklich ein nennenswerter Stanzgrad drauf ist hat der sich nachdem ersten herzhaften Bremsen in Rauch aufgelöst.

Wenn ich aber so massive Probleme hätte, würde ich eine etwas umfangreicher Überprüfung starten.

Druckpunkt prüfen, gegebenfalls Flüssigkeitsmenge im System anpassen, Bremse komplett reinigen und zwar richtig, also Bremsenreiniger verwenden, Beläge tauschen (die alten nicht wegschmeißen, die sind ja noch gut), vorrausgesetzt die Bremsscheibe hat keinen achter, Kontrollieren ob die Scheibe sauber auf dem Laufrad montiert ist und überall Plan anliegt. Laufrad einsetzen, die Befestigung des Bremssattels lösen, so dass dieser "schwimmen" kann, die Bremse betätigen und fixieren, Befestigung mit Gefühl wechselseitig anziehen. Laufrad im stand drehen und Gräusch prüfen, gegebenenfalls Befestigung wieder lösen und Vorgang wiederholen. Beim Stereo meiner Frau hab ich´s so mal nicht hingekriegt, dann mit einer Taschenlampe von unten durch die Bremse geleuchtet und festgestellt das die Scheibe nicht zentrisch durch die Beläge läuft. Eine Befestigungsschraube nur leicht gelöst, die andere Vollständig und nach "Augenmaß" zentriert, die Beläge haben sich dann eingefahren, so dass nach kurzer Zeit die für mich normale Vorgehensweise wieder funktioniert hat.

Ist natürlich nicht in Fünf Minuten gemacht, aber auch kein Hexenwerk. Ich würde das auch bei einem neuen Rad machen wenn es Probleme gibt. Ich bin mir meiner Sache aber auch sicher, wäre das nicht der Fall würde ich zu meinem Händler fahren ihn die Arbeiten machen lassen und mich danebenstellen.

Ich kenne deinen Händler nicht, deshalb kann ich ihn nicht einschätzen.

Aber mal so allgemein zum Thema, mein erster Ansprechpartner ist immer der Händler, das entläßt Cube natürlich nicht aus der Verantwortung für ihr eigenes Produkt. Aber, wieso ist eigentlich jeder der Meinung das bei einem Fahrrad ein direkter Kontakt zum Hersteller bestehen sollte. Wenn man ein Problem mit seinem Auto hat, ruft man dann sofort im Herstellerwerk an? Klar wenn ich ein Fahrzeug aus einer Kleinserie ohne ausreichendes Händlernetz habe, dann fahre ich in der Regel aber auch zum Service in´s Werk. Ansonsten ist der Händler der Ansprech/Vertragspartner. Ist übrigens nicht nur beim Auto so, sondern auch beim Fernseher, der Spülmaschine, dem Mixer etc.

Ich bin schon der Meinung das die Händler mehr in die Pflicht zu nehmen sind. Gerade wenn es darum geht Ersatzteile zu bestellen, höre ich oft die Ausrede "bestellt haben wir schon, die Lieferung ist aber noch nicht da". Mehr als einmal hat sich am Schluß herrausgestellt, dass der Händler erst abgewartet hat bis noch ein paar Brocken dazugekommen sind umd Portokosten zu sparen.

Wenn ich heute was dringend brauche bestell ich´s selbst, wenn das nicht geht sag ich dem Händler klipp und klar das ich die Portokosten übernehme.

Stefan


----------



## kubitix (13. April 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> so wie ich das sehe hast Du den LRS wohl mit dem Rad beim Händler gekauft, wer da nun die Kasette nicht richtig angezogen hat ist jetzt schwer festzustellen.



Zumindest hätte der Händler es beim Zusammenbau kontrollieren können.



Cortina schrieb:


> Das Schaltauge, abgerissen  entweder wars nicht richtig fest verschraubt oder Materialfehler, da könnte man Cube noch die Schuld



Wen´s nicht richtig fest geschraubt war hätte man das beim Schaltung einstellen aber auch merken können.


----------



## j.wayne (13. April 2012)

Dazu muss ich auch sagen das der Auslieferungszustand von Cube Rädern stellenweise erschreckend ist. Das liegt teilweise an Cube selbst, aber auch sehr oft an den Händlern die die Räder zusammenbauen. 
Wenn man sieht wie die Kartons zum Händler transportiert werden wundert es einen eher das da nicht noch mehr Transportschäden ankommen. Kreuz und Quer in allen Lagen liegen die auf der Ladefläche vom LKW oder Paketdienst. 
Viele Händler holen danach das Bike nur aus dem Karton und schrauben es zusammen. Da wird sich dann oft noch nicht einmal der Luftdruck angepasst und der Kunde wird mit einem platten Rad verabschiedet.
Ich hab in meiner Zeit als Aushilfe einige Bikes zusammengebaut und das bei einem Händler der jedes Bike penibel gecheckt hat. Die Schaltaugen sind meist krumm, der Laufradsatz muss ordentlich nachzentriert werden, alle Schraubverbindungen checken und und und. Das ist nicht in 5 Minuten gemacht, aber die Zeit nehmen sich leider viele Händler nicht. 
Wir hatten damals keine Probleme mit irgendwelchen Sunringle Laufrädern, die liefen super wenn sie gescheit zentriert waren. Auch mit den Formula Bremsen gabs eigentlich keine Probleme. Was man von einer Avid nicht unbedingt behaupten kann.

Aber leider muss man auch sagen das das kein alleiniges Cube Problem ist. Das betrifft auch ziemlich jeden anderen Hersteller.


----------



## [email protected] (13. April 2012)

Bezüglich Schaltauge bist allerdings auch nicht der einzige... 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7245147&postcount=684


----------



## kaktusflo (13. April 2012)

kubitix schrieb:


> Richtig die Formula bekommt man lautlos ohne Geduld, ich habe sie mir für mein selbstaufgebautes Reaction extra gekauft. Am Stereo werkelt auch eine RX; am Stereo vom "wilden" Weibchen eine R1.


 

Kann ich Dir nur zustimmen! Meine Formula R1/RX hat am Anfang auch Geräusche gemacht... allerdings kann man die ziemlich einfach einstellen und dann sind auch hier die Geräusche sogut wie weg! t 

Man sollte einfach etwas Geduld mitbringen, und da liegt meiner Meinung nach auch das Problem beim Service, die meisten Händler haben diese Geduld nicht. Zeit ist ja bekanntlich auch Geld! Und das quitschen bei Nässe/ Schnee liegt eigentlich nur an den Belägen! Ich hab gestern mal die hier eingebaut:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k6...lag-mega-r1-rx-the-one-organisch.html?mfid=41

am WE wird getestet... bin mal gespannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cytrax (13. April 2012)

Das Schleifen geht schon weg nur das Singen nicht


----------



## basti1985 (13. April 2012)

Wenn ich so nachdenke hatte ich grad Anfangs auch schon einige Defekte 

Gabel, nach wenigen km hat sich der U-turn verabschiedet
kurz darauf hat der Fox Dämpfer geöllt wie ne Sau 
irgendwann ist der Kopf (!) der Dämpferschraube gebrochen 
> um mal die "größeren" Sachen im 1 Jahr zu nennen 

das 2 Jahr war recht unauffällig, dafür ist aber jetzt im 3 Jahr eine Komplett überholung/zerlegung fällig


----------



## Cortina (13. April 2012)

Basti, gut dass dafür Cube nix kann, das Siffen am Fox Dämpfer hatten alle und das U-Turn Problem war auch durch die Bank bekannt


----------



## basti1985 (13. April 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> Basti, gut dass dafür Cube nix kann, das Siffen am Fox Dämpfer hatten alle und das U-Turn Problem war auch durch die Bank bekannt


 
sag nicht das umbedingt Cube dafür was kann,
Das Rad fiel für mich in der Zeit aus, was mich natürlich ärgerte ....
und was ich mich damals nur fragte ist warum Räder mit den entsprechend bekannten "defekten" Teilen überhaupt ausgeliefert werden ....

ansich wollte ich meinen kommentar sagen das soweit zufrieden bin, anfangs aber auch Probleme hatte.


----------



## Cortina (14. April 2012)

Cube bekommt die Teile von Fox oder wem auch immer geliefert und baut sie guten Gewissens ein. 
Wenn diese dann später defekt sind und/oder Serienfehler haben wirft das ein schlechtes Bild auf Cube obwohl die nichts dafür können. Cube kann dafür sogar die Lieferanten in die Mangel nehmen, dem Kunden nutzt es nur herzlich wenig und die meisten gehen dann erst mal ihren Frust im Web auslassen. 
Ich möchte Cube keineswegs in Schutz nehmen aber man sollte die Dinge mit etwas mehr Vorsicht betrachten bevor man im Web seinen Frust raus lässt, das kann sogar strafrechtliche Konsequenzen haben !

Das war jetzt nicht gegen Deinen oder irgendeinen Beitrag persönlich aus diesem Fred sondern eher allgemein gesprochen!

Grüße
Guido

Sent not from an iPhone


----------



## Trust2k (16. April 2012)

Bei meiner Hayes hinten war auch der Bremsschlauch geplatzt, aber Cube kann ja herzlich wenig dafür. Hab auch kein riesen Drama gemacht, abgeschnitten und ne neue Olive drauf und entlüftet.

Fertig..

Wollte die Bremse net wegschicken, denn hab keine Lust 3 Wochen auf meine Bremse zu warten.

Ich bin sonst sehr zufrieden, Pop Loc harkt halt en bissl, aber das bekomm ich auch noch hin.

Ist halt doof, wenn man nichts selber machen kann und dann zum Händler muss.

Da kann ich manche Leute dann schon verstehen, wenn sie dann längere Zeit aufs Rad verzichten müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saturno (16. April 2012)

kai55 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Also ich habe seit ca 2 Monaten ein Cube Reation GTC Team und ich kauf mir kein Cube mehr.
> Nach der Ersten Ausfahrt wurde das hintere Laufrad laut wie eine Sirene.
> Zuhause habe ich dann festgestellt das die Kasette auch fürchterlich wackelt.
> ...




warum hast du überhaupt ein bike??? geh lieber zu fuß, ist besser für alle.


----------



## homer.buddy (16. April 2012)

war cube früher nicht ein baumarkt-rad?


----------



## kubitix (16. April 2012)

Alfred E. Neumann ist wieder da? Oder?

Ok mir ist so einiges Klar, jetzt,

http://www.myspace.com/buddygio/photos/7785642


----------



## homer.buddy (16. April 2012)

nicht alfred sondern homer. kennst du den albert? fuhr auch gerne rad


----------



## Cortina (16. April 2012)

Nachdem jamaikaman80 uns diesen wunderbaren Fred überlassen hat und sein Problem ja letztendlich zu seiner Zufriedenheit gelöst wurde, können wir diesen Fred nun schließen oder noch besser in "*Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit dem Cubeservice*" umbenennen, was meint ihr


----------



## WildWeibchen (16. April 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> "*Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit dem Cubeservice*"



Also ich bin mit dem kubitixservice sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Cortina (16. April 2012)

Jo, das hat jetzt noch gefehlt 

Dabei hab ich mich gerade vors Feuer gesetzt 

Sent not from an iPhone


----------



## Deleted234438 (16. April 2012)

..


----------



## CelticTiger (17. April 2012)

saturno schrieb:


> warum hast du überhaupt ein bike??? geh lieber zu fuß, ist besser für alle.



Kai hat doch seinen (berechtigten) Ärger en Detail dargelegt. Da helfen solche blöden und arroganten Bemerkungen wie von Dir nun wirklich nicht weiter!
Spar Dir einfach Deine arroganten Sprüche - ist besser für alle!


----------



## Dietmonkey21 (17. April 2012)

Zum Thema Formula RX kann ich auch nur sagen das meine Geräusche macht die nicht so passen!
Es hört sich beim Bremsen so an als würde der Bremsklotz in jedes Loch in der Scheibe einrasten  und als wäre da Sand oder so zwischen
Habe schon mal die Klötze ausgebaut und mit feinem Schmirgelpapier die obere Schicht abgeschliffen, aber das war dann auch nur ca. 2 abfahrten ruhe 

Mein Händler meint das wäre bei Formula normal die sind für Racing und da sind Geräusche egal und das die Belege der Klötze bei orginalen Formula einfach Härter sind als bei anderen!

Also Geräusche hinnehmen oder andere Klötze rein, vll sogar Organische


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cytrax (18. April 2012)

Shimano Scheiben montieren.


----------



## CelticTiger (18. April 2012)

Eben, Shimano XT Scheiben sind die Lösung! Die hormonieren bei mit ganz prima mit den Original Formula-Belägen.


----------



## Dietmonkey21 (19. April 2012)

Ich  fahre immer noch die orginal verbauten Schwalbe Muddy Mary meist so 2-2,2 bar aber andauernd sin die dinger platt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 habt ihr damit auch solche Probleme also egal was ich mache habe sogar schon mal 2,5 bar drauf gemacht
Mich nerven die richtig an mal nen dorn drin mal nen scherbe und heute die Krönung *Seitenflanke an nem Stein aufgeschlitzt *4mal plat in einer Woche ist echt zu krass bei nem Bike wo ich 2000 euro hinlege erwarte ich Pellen die mehr halten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Warum verbaut Cube so nen Müll!! Bei guten Pellen so wie nen Conti Baron, den bin ich ein Jahr ohne Probleme gefahren 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Es nervt mich Tierisch jetzt schon wieder aufrüsten zu müssen 
Erst Ausfallende schrott, das dann noch in ner Falschen Farbe kommt 
Dann Slx verbaut das nicht mit dem Ausfallenede ordentlich funzt, also saint rein 
jetzt noch immer wieder Platten dank der muddy marry Faltreifen 
wenn das so weiter geht mit dem Bock wird der wieder verkauft und auf Kona gewechelt


----------



## Cortina (19. April 2012)

Oh man Leute, bleibt doch bitte mal sachlich, was kann Cube dafür wenn Du Deine Schwalbe Reifen kaputt fährst 

Dein blaues (Schalt)-Auge  kann ich ja noch verstehen. 

Ich fahr seit Ewigkeiten Schwalbe, fast jeder Hersteller montiert Schwalbe und Du glaubst also ehrlich mit einem Kona hättest Du deine MM nicht kaputt gefahren 

Außerdem geht es hier um den Cube *SERVICE* und nicht um die Qualität der Anbauteile 

Also ich kann schon verstehen warum sich Sebastian nicht mehr blicken lässt


----------



## kubitix (19. April 2012)

ich sach nur pupertierendes Kinderge............, nimmt leider zu.

in einem anderen Fred,
Da werden Ausfallenden gefräst die bestimmt nicht mehr nachgeben wenn mal was ist. Macht ja nix wenn ein Anbauteil das Original 30 kostet zu teuer ist, da geht man doch lieber das Risiko ein mit einem richtig "guten Teil" gleich den Rahmen zu zerstören.

Am Schluß war´s dann aber wieder Cube oder Spezila.... oder Cany... oder ach egal.

Ich hab da mal nen Tip:

Hollandrad, aber bitte Singlespeed mit Rücktrittbremse und Vollgummibereifung, die Felgenbremse vorne demontieren. Wenn man keine Ahnung hat kann sowas echt zum Problem werden.


----------



## blobbyvolley (19. April 2012)

Dietmonkey21 schrieb:


> Ich fahre immer noch die orginal verbauten Schwalbe Muddy Mary meist so 2-2,2 bar aber andauernd sin die dinger platt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Das ist jetzt nich dein Ernst??? Du regst dich über den Hersteller auf weil deine Reifen dauernd platt sind? Oh man ich krieg ne Krise! Manche haben echt den Schuss nicht gehört...

Kauf dir paar neue Reifen wenn sie dir nicht gefallen und motz nicht über den Hersteller. Der kann was für Rahmen- und Montagequalität. In Sachen Anbauteile ist er auch von seinen Lieferanten abhängig. Service ist dann ne andere Geschichte...


----------



## jamaikaman80 (22. April 2012)

Wollte mich nach längerer Zeit auch nochmal melden. Also nachdem ich mir hier ein wenig Luft verschafft habe, ging alles ziemlich zügig. 
Habe jetzt einen neuen Laufradsatz bekommen, da mein "alter" nicht mehr in dieser Farbkombi bei Cube gebaut wird. Qualitativ liegt er auf dem gleichen Nivau wie der andere, Gewicht ist minimal höher, ist aber nicht so schlimm. Alles im allem bin ich zufrieden, so wie es gelaufen ist. 
Ist halt nur Schade das es erst so ging. Trotzdem Danke an die Jungs von Cube.


----------

